# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  SAS socio accomandante iscriz.INPS IVS

## ivanajol

Salve, finalmente le dichiarazioni sono quasi finite..
ma ora cominciamo con gli altri problemi....Allora, il mio di oggi è questo:
seguo una SAS che esercita attivita' di ristorante, che ha il socio accomandatario regolarmente iscritto IVS;
il socio accomandante (che pure presta opera direttamente nel ristorante, ed è la fidanzata dell'altro socio), non è iscritto all'IVS perche' l'Inps non me lo iscrive, dicendomi che siccome è accomandante va iscritto alla sezione SEPARATA.
Lo iscrivo alla Gestione Sseparata, e ricevo una lettera dalla Gestione Separata che mi scrive: alla gest.separata possiamo iscrivere solo PROFESSIONISTI CON N. DI PARTITA IVA / CO.CO.CO (e quindi indicare la ditta per cui lavorano) E BASTA.
Continuano imperterriti a dirmi che se l'atttivita' svolta da questo socio accomandante è di tipo COMMERCIALE e non PROFESSIONALE va iscritto assolutamente all'Inps gestione IVS :EEK!:   
Mi sembra di parlare con un MURO: io purtroppo però non ho la legge che disciplina che un socio accomandante non può avere l'iscrizione all'Inps IVS. 
Per cortesia, mi sapete documentare il tutto?? :Confused:   
Vi ringrazio infinitamente..... :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Salve, finalmente le dichiarazioni sono quasi finite..
> ma ora cominciamo con gli altri problemi....Allora, il mio di oggi è questo:
> seguo una SAS che esercita attivita' di ristorante, che ha il socio accomandatario regolarmente iscritto IVS;
> il socio accomandante (che pure presta opera direttamente nel ristorante, ed è la fidanzata dell'altro socio), non è iscritto all'IVS perche' l'Inps non me lo iscrive, dicendomi che siccome è accomandante va iscritto alla sezione SEPARATA.
> Lo iscrivo alla Gestione Sseparata, e ricevo una lettera dalla Gestione Separata che mi scrive: alla gest.separata possiamo iscrivere solo PROFESSIONISTI CON N. DI PARTITA IVA / CO.CO.CO (e quindi indicare la ditta per cui lavorano) E BASTA.
> Continuano imperterriti a dirmi che se l'atttivita' svolta da questo socio accomandante è di tipo COMMERCIALE e non PROFESSIONALE va iscritto assolutamente all'Inps gestione IVS 
> Mi sembra di parlare con un MURO: io purtroppo però non ho la legge che disciplina che un socio accomandante non può avere l'iscrizione all'Inps IVS.
> Per cortesia, mi sapete documentare il tutto?? 
> Vi ringrazio infinitamente.....

  Proverei a ricontattare l'inps chiedendo l'applicazione analogica della normativa sui soci operativi delle SRL.
Anche in quest'ultimo caso infatti il socio, pur non avendo responsabilità dirette ma limitate al capitale conferito, è soggetto ad iscrizione IVS per la quota di reddito della società in quanto presta la propria opera nella società.
Quindi, perchè il socio SRL è soggetto a IVS e il socio accomandante di una SAS non lo può essere ?
Facci sapere come va a finire.
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

allora, a prescindere dal fatto che tanto nessun istituto pubblico risponde o da' una risposta attendibile ma si tiene sul vago del tipo "provi, poi vedremo...."
secondo quanto ho letto (e ne ho letto parecchio sull'argomento)  si può iscrivere il socio accomandante solo se coadiuvante di un accomandatario (per cui dev'essere un parente) oppure come dipendente... 
Poi beh ho sentito pareri opposti di tutti i tipi ma le uniche circolari Inps veramente "tangibilmente valide" sono la n. 126 del 2/6/97 (ma tratta di imprese artigiane) e la n.  249 (che però risale al 9/12/81) e parla di imprese commerciali, e su questa si parla appunto della possibilita' di iscrizione di un socio accomandante quale collaboratore familiare di un accomandatario... 
E ciò è tutto. 
Ora, se non riesco a trovare di meglio, proverò a fare l'iscrizione presso l'INPS IVS e vedrò che cosa mi rispondono.... 
Ovviamente accetto ancora consigli e soprattutto leggi e circolari.... :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Certo che è una soluzione incredibile ! 
Sai che farei io ? 
Farei firmare dall'ufficio (in) competente  :Big Grin:   una dichiarazione in base alla quale l'accomandante in questione non si può iscrivere alla gestione separata, e una in cui si dichiara che non si può iscrivere all'IVS.
E così il cliente è al riparo da sanzioni ! 
Ma vediamo se uno per pagare l'Inps deve pregare l'Inps di iscriverlo !!!  :EEK!:     

> allora, a prescindere dal fatto che tanto nessun istituto pubblico risponde o da' una risposta attendibile ma si tiene sul vago del tipo "provi, poi vedremo...."
> secondo quanto ho letto (e ne ho letto parecchio sull'argomento)  si può iscrivere il socio accomandante solo se coadiuvante di un accomandatario (per cui dev'essere un parente) oppure come dipendente... 
> Poi beh ho sentito pareri opposti di tutti i tipi ma le uniche circolari Inps veramente "tangibilmente valide" sono la n. 126 del 2/6/97 (ma tratta di imprese artigiane) e la n.  249 (che però risale al 9/12/81) e parla di imprese commerciali, e su questa si parla appunto della possibilita' di iscrizione di un socio accomandante quale collaboratore familiare di un accomandatario... 
> E ciò è tutto. 
> Ora, se non riesco a trovare di meglio, proverò a fare l'iscrizione presso l'INPS IVS e vedrò che cosa mi rispondono.... 
> Ovviamente accetto ancora consigli e soprattutto leggi e circolari....

----------


## eles

Ma non può essere, a questo punto, che sia errato l'inquadramento del socio nella società? 
Per poco che ne so gli accomandanti non possono lavorare, a meno che non siano parenti del/i accomandatario/i e quindi iscrivibili nella sez. ivs commercianti inps.

----------


## Speedy

> Ma non può essere, a questo punto, che sia errato l'inquadramento del socio nella società? 
> Per poco che ne so gli accomandanti non possono lavorare, a meno che non siano parenti del/i accomandatario/i e quindi iscrivibili nella sez. ivs commercianti inps.

  Come previsto dall'art. 2320 c.c. il socio accomandante non può compiere atti di amministrazione o trattare e concludere affari in nome della società.
Per il resto quindi può tranquillamente prestare attività lavorativa a favore della società (dipendente, collaboratore, ecc.).

----------


## CortelliStefano

I requisiti per l'iscrizione nella gestione IVS artigiani e commercianti prevedono espressamente la responsabilit&#224; illimitata nella gestione aziendale, tale requisito viene derogato solamente per i soci di societ&#224; responsabilit&#224; limitata. 
Il socio accomandante, che pu&#242; comunque prestare attivit&#224; lavorativa nella societ&#224;, nei limiti di cui all.art. 2320 (divieto di ingerenza nella gestione), non &#232; pertanto iscrivibile nella gestione IVS commercianti, a meno che non si tratti di familiare coaudiatore. 
Nemmeno &#232; prevista l'iscrizione alla gestione separata INPS, riservata ai liberi professionisti senza Cassa e ai CoCoPro ed assimilati. 
Pertanto non ci sono, attualmente, obblighi previdenziali in capo al socio accomandante. 
I riferimenti normativi sono contenuti nella Legge 1397 del 27 novembre 1960, 
istitutiva dell'assistenza e previdenza per gli esercenti attivit&#224; commerciali, e successive modificazioni ed integrazioni, tra cui la Legge 22 luglio 1966, n&#176; 613. 
Quanto sopra &#232; sinteticamente riportato anche nella guida alla gestione IVS comercianti dell'INPS: 
http://www.inps.it/Doc/TuttoInps/Contributi/Gli_artigiani_e_i_commercianti/L'assicurazione_per_i_commercianti/index.htm 
Cordiali saluti. 
Studio Rag. Cortelli

----------


## G_ma_x

Bungiorno a tutti, 
nell'approfondire l'argomento dell'iscrizione Inps dell'accomandante, contattando direttamente le sedi Inps, è emerso che tale iscrizione non è prevista e tanto meno ammessa (tranne che per collaboratori familiari), e quindi in caso di socio lavoratore, l'unica possibilità è l'assunzione in qualità di dipendente. 
In caso di verifica l'Inps rivendica tale rapporto di lavoro (e di conseguenza applica le relative sanzione). 
Spero sia utile per qualcuno.  :Smile:  
Buon lavoro.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bungiorno a tutti, 
> nell'approfondire l'argomento dell'iscrizione Inps dell'accomandante, contattando direttamente le sedi Inps, è emerso che tale iscrizione non è prevista e tanto meno ammessa (tranne che per collaboratori familiari), e quindi in caso di socio lavoratore, l'unica possibilità è l'assunzione in qualità di dipendente. 
> In caso di verifica l'Inps rivendica tale rapporto di lavoro (e di conseguenza applica le relative sanzione). 
> Spero sia utile per qualcuno.  
> Buon lavoro.

  Grazie comunque !!! :Smile:

----------


## giuseppe ciancio

innanzi tutto buona sera, e' da tempo che cerco info su questo argomento, io sono un socio coadiuvante fino al 49 percento di un impresa edile individuale ,con uno scritto dal notaio . pero ora ho parecchi dubbi, percepisco 11 euro all ora, da li in poi pago imps e inail , le imposte sul reddito le paga mio fratello , ho u reddito che non supera i 12 / 13 mila euro all anno pulite ma devo lavorare 12 mesi all anno .le mie domande sono .. come e' possibile che io debba lavorare piu di un operaio, non avere straordinari pagati ne ferie ne mutua, e che ancora debba pagarmi imps e inail??? e' lecito?? insomma non dovrei avere quqlcosa in piu per legge ?' e ancora dovessi dismettere il mio rapporto di lavoro con mio fratello non mi spetta un tfr??' e dopo posso chiedere la disoccupazione?? grazie a chi risponde sono veramante incasinato..
i vari commercialisti la dicono tutti in modo diversa.. e non so piu a cosa credere .. e' dieci anni che sono in questa situazione , e non posso neanche permettermi di staccarmi da mio fratello e fare altri lavori..

----------

